# I'm looking for someone to do wholesale embroidery in South Jersey



## delvaldesigns (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for someone to do wholesale embroidery work for my company. We currently do trophies, plaques, signs, printing and some shirt work. My customers keep asking for embroidery and I do not own a machine. I tried a few people, but it didn't end well.

I need someone who will do all the work - some very small orders, some large ones - I never know. Someone who won't kill my opportunity to get a sale in this bad economy by overcharging me or charging me a fortune for digitizing.

I'm in South Jersey, so someone within 45 minutes, including the Philadelphia, or even the tri state area would be preferred. I wouldn't rule out shipping if necessary to work with out of state people, but again my preference is within 45 minutes of South Jersey.

If you can be flexible and do quality work, please feel free to contact me at 1-609-790-1000, or email me [email protected].

Thanks very much, I appreciate it.


----------



## bltshirtprinters (Feb 8, 2012)

We're in northern Virginia but have been around for 30 years and have worked with shops all over the country. We can do just about anything you need and our labor is 100%USA right here in our Virginia shop! Screen Printing Virginia | Screen Printing and Embroidery


----------



## KB Graphics (Feb 26, 2007)

We are located in Toms River, Ocean County NJ. We do embroidery, digitizing, direct to garment printing and vinyl. Pm me and we'll see what we can do.


----------

